# It's wood day in Norway.



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 15, 2013)

It's wood day- they televise wood chopping/stacking competitions, and celebrate wood. Here's a stack with the king and queen by Ole Kristian Kjelling


----------



## ScotO (Feb 15, 2013)

I love woodstack art.......I know it's been posted many times but this is one of my faves.....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 15, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I love woodstack art.......I know it's been posted many times but this is one of my faves.....
> 
> View attachment 93784


I think the guy that did that one is Norwegian as well


----------



## ScotO (Feb 15, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I think the guy that did that one is Norwegian as well


You're probably right!
There's a big wood festival up in Ridgway, PA, next weekend. Carvers from all over the world will be there, it keeps getting bigger and bigger each year.......I would like to go up to it, but just too much going on here with the house project....

http://www.4kidsinpa.com/index.php?...rving-rendezvous-feb-18-25-ridgeway&Itemid=65


----------



## fossil (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.alastairheseltine.com/


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 15, 2013)

Appears the Norwegians are like the Swiss. I swear wood stacking must be a required course in school in Switzerland. And there is probably a Masters track.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 16, 2013)

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/norway-plans-12-hour-prime-time-tv-show-162045166.html

12 hour fireplace show was on last night.  I almost can't stand the excitement.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 16, 2013)

Every day is wood day for me.I'm either cutting/splitting/stacking it for firewood,milling logs or building things from it in the shop or at a jobsite somewhere around here.


----------



## Billybonfire (Feb 16, 2013)

I love going to country shows with local arts and craftsmen, my buddy is a chainsaw carver and travels all over the country doing exhibitions and commissions, here is a link to his website, some great sculptures. -
http://www.thetimburgess.com/
Just found this too, Norwegian woodburning TV  -
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21482313 

Billy.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 16, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> It's wood day- they televise wood chopping/stacking competitions, and celebrate wood. Here's a stack with the king and queen by Ole Kristian Kjelling
> View attachment 93755


its amazing that they found wood with ends "just the right color" to do such detailed work....simply amazing...especially the red for the neck tie...what species of wood is so red? Must be norwegian wood.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 16, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> its amazing that they found wood with ends "just the right color" to do such detailed work....simply amazing...especially the red for the neck tie...what species of wood is so red? Must be norwegian wood.


Some red with white polka dots


----------

